# Hawaii Reviews for July 2010...



## billhall (Jul 2, 2010)

Hawaii July 2010 reviews.


----------



## billhall (Jul 2, 2010)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 6/26/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Gregory & Vicky Elkins​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 2, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 6/26/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  David Racine​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 5/22/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Candace Yaconis​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2010)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas , Kauai, 6/28/10*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas 
Reviewer:  Edward Jung​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2010)

*Kona Coast Resort II, Big Island, 4/10/10*

*New Review *


Kona Coast Resort II 
Reviewer:  John Cummings​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 3, 2010)

*Waikiki Beach Walk, Oahu, 4/17/10*

*New Review *


Waikiki Beach Walk 
Reviewer:  John Cummings​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 6, 2010)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 7/4/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 6, 2010)

*Maui Lea at Maui Hill, Maui, 7/2/10*

*New Review *


Maui Lea at Maui Hill 
Reviewer: Janet & Steve Manier​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2010)

*Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy, Kauai, 7/3/10*

*New Review *


Kauai Coast Resort at the Beachboy 
Reviewer:  Edward Jung​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 8, 2010)

*Banyan Harbor, Kauai*

*New Review *


Banyan Harbor 
Reviewer:  Lauraine Braithwaite​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 9, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 6/26/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Nancy & Richard Sivertsen​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 9, 2010)

*Paniolo Greens, Big Island, 3/16/10*

*New Review *


Paniolo Greens 
Reviewer:  Douglas Zeck​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## avelox (Jul 12, 2010)

*Thanks to The Sivertsens....and other Tug members*

The Review that was posted by Nan and Rich Sivertsen about their visit to the Ko'Olina Resort from June 26, 2010, was excellent. They mentioned several key specifics such as the need to have a car rental and the daily parking fee of $30.00 if not a Marriott Owner plus an additional $5.00 for valet parking even if you are an owner. They mention the unit number and the name of the tower and the floor that their unit was on and they include mention that this unit had views of the parking garage from a tiny lanai, where thay were "eyeball to eyeball with car bumpers and headlights"! 
I assume that they got this unit as a result of an internal exchange within the Marriott System, since they mention that they are owners at another Marriott property. They mention that they were denied the opportunity to select any other unit, since there was nothing else available. I very much appreciate their frankness about this! If they were given this sort of treatment as Marriott owners, I can only imagine much worse arrangements would be in store for unwary exchangers who are not Marriott owners. They mention easy check-in into a 2 bedroom lockoff and that their unit was "large, clean, and had everything". They mention that everyone was "extremely friendly" and they mention that they enjoyed their last night's meal at a restaurant on site called Chuck's with "fantastic food and service and a beautiful sunset view". 
I want to thank the Sivertsens for sharing this valuable information with us. I rate their review a 7 (of 10). I deducted points for not mentioning any details about their unit, especially the bathrooms. I deducted points because they did not mention more details about the amenities, other than that their condo was "fantastic" and that the property is "gorgeous" and that the lagoon beach is nice with no waves! I would have liked to know if their unit had a near new washer/dryer and if all the appliances were in like new condition and I would have liked to know if master bath had all the bells and whistles of a luxury bath, with a separate jacuzzi tub and shower, marble, ceramic, natural light, etc. Did they have to wait in line for beach towels? Were there scheduled activities offered for adults, like Pearl Harbor tours or Waikiki Tours? I especially would have liked to know if they would return to this resort in the near future if they got a similar exchange offer since they are experienced time share owners who have obviously been around the scene once or twice! I am curious as to why they booked a 2 bedroom unit if there were only the 2 of them! Maybe better views would have been available to them if they asked to see 1 BR units?
Although Nan and Rich's Review fell short of the required perfect 10 rating that I would have given it had their Review contained some or all of these missing elements, and thus disqualified them from the $10,000 prize that they would have received from me for a perfect review (LOL), the most important thing is that Nan and Rich took the time to post their review and share their impressions of the Marriott Ko'Olina with fellow TUG members. 
I suggest that tuggers who are considering Ko'Olina spend some time reviewing many of the other reviews posted by tuggers about this popular destination. Many of these reviews are very recent (2009 and 2010) and there are many tips to be aware of and considered when planning a week or more at Ko'Olina to maximize one's vacation enjoyment there. I have started to do that right now! 
Be a TUG member and you can take advantage of this information too!


----------



## Colorado Belle (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm glad I read this before paying for an exchange into KoOlina through II....not interested in paying $30 per day for parking a car for goodness sakes! What a rip off! (I'll wait and use my DVC point to stay next door)


----------



## billhall (Jul 16, 2010)

*Cliffs Club, Kauai, 6/25/10*

*New Review *


Cliffs Club 
Reviewer:  Mydung Tran​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 18, 2010)

*Shearwater, Kauai, 6/16/10*

*New Review *


Shearwater 
Reviewer:  Anthony & Dorothy Smith​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 24, 2010)

*Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort, Big Island, 6/24/2010*

*New Review *


Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort 
Reviewer:  Jeff Johnson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 24, 2010)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 6/27/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club  
Reviewer:  Frank Holdaway​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Jul 25, 2010)

*Sands of Kahana, Maui, 7/16/10*

*New Review *


Sands of Kahana  
Reviewer:   Joel Cartagena​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2010)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 7/11/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club  
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2010)

*Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club, Oahu, 6/26/10*

*New Review *


Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Aug 1, 2010)

*Royal Kuhio, Big Island, 6/28/10*

*New Review *


Royal Kuhio 
Reviewer: Michael Talps​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

